# Hillbilly Herf/Fall Edition???



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

To all the sheep lovers out there...isn't it getting about time for the Fall Edition of the Hillbilly Herf? I keep looking on the board hoping to see something about it. I can hardly wait.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

:tpd:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard a rumor that it was looking at happening towards the colder part of Fall begining of winter....but what do I know...being from Kansas and what not...LOL







Shawn


----------



## Shotgunjimmy (Aug 11, 2008)

yes. we do need to herf. i still have yet to meet you guys, except leroy.

james


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I heard a rumor that it was looking at happening towards the colder part of Fall begining of winter....but what do I know...being from Kansas and what not...LOL
> 
> Shawn


Yeah, being from Kansas can be a drawback...after all, the sheep are cuter over here. I find it amazing that a Kansan can know more about the HH than a genuine Hillbilly.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm ready too! It's time to herf again!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

jbo said:


> Yeah, being from Kansas can be a drawback...after all, the sheep are cuter over here. I find it amazing that a Kansan can know more about the HH than a genuine Hillbilly.


I actually spoke to Zack earlier in the week about a Fall HillBilly herf and with work and new house he said he was real busy and it might be later in the yr. I was hopeful he would post but..."hes busy"....LOL

Shawn


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Lookin' forward to it. :tu

Change of subject... Remember Coolwater? I'm going to be designing new printed material for the Italian place that's opening there. I asked and, no, there isn't going to be a cigar lounge. bummer!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> Lookin' forward to it. :tu
> 
> Change of subject... Remember Coolwater? I'm going to be designing new printed material for the Italian place that's opening there. I asked and, no, there isn't going to be a cigar lounge. bummer!!!


Bummer is right. My first herf was there and it had good memories. I loved the cigar lounge and loved watching Illinois beat Ohio State there. Yeah, good memories. Somebody wake up Zack!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jbo said:


> Bummer is right. My first herf was there and it had good memories. I loved the cigar lounge and loved watching Illinois beat Ohio State there. Yeah, good memories. *Somebody wake up Zack!*


I heard he ran off with some sweet little four legged creature.......:tu

Bummer about Coolwater, will definately boycott that restaurant.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I heard he ran off with some sweet little four legged creature.......:tu
> 
> Bummer about Coolwater, will definately boycott that restaurant.


Glad to see the Rat is still after the Mammals herd he might be switching to Reptiles since he loves to fish...maybe Icthids. Nothing like a nice Arkansas Flathead to make your night!!(So Zack tells me!!) You guys enjoy wish I could make it.

Later Drrgill

PS getting married Sept 20 have 2 boxes of Fonseco Kadets for the festivities...Habanos of course.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I heard he ran off with some sweet little four legged creature.......:tu
> 
> Bummer about Coolwater, will definately boycott that restaurant.


I've actually met Mrs. Rat...I don't think you are looking anywhere else, two legged or four legged. It's good to see you again. I'm really looking forward to the herf.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

drrgill said:


> Glad to see the Rat is still after the Mammals herd he might be switching to Reptiles since he loves to fish...maybe Icthids. Nothing like a nice Arkansas Flathead to make your night!!(So Zack tells me!!) You guys enjoy wish I could make it.
> 
> Later Drrgill
> 
> PS getting married Sept 20 have 2 boxes of Fonseco Kadets for the festivities...Habanos of course.


Congratulations! You could always do what Shawn did and honeymoon down here so you could herf with the guys.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I could certainly use another HERF. Count me in!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

So to get this started......updated to a Fall/Winter herf.

How is November/December for everyone??
It will limit smoking to indoors, but we have a few places to choose from. Interest??


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

As always, I'm in. I may actually be in Fayetteville on Nov. 22 for a wedding.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

volum said:


> As always, I'm in. I may actually be in Fayetteville on Nov. 22 for a wedding.


Does your wife know your getting married again??? 

I'm always up for a smoke and a little hillbilly beastiality. :tu The week before Thanksgiving or sometime after it sounds good to me so it doesn't coincide with my deer murdering again.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

November is going to be iffy for me. Got a wedding I'm doing on the 1st and have to take a trip back to Illinois at some point. Also my 81 year old MIL wants me to perform her wedding at some point in there, so if the weather holds, December is looking better for me.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me. It looks like I'll be right in the middle of divorce #2 about that time. In other words... nothing is standing in my way!!! See you there! :ss


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Im so gonna try to make this!!:ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Thaplumbr said:


> Im so gonna try to make this!!:ss


You'll be glad you did!  However, you might want to bring your own....sheep.


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

jbo said:


> You'll be glad you did!  However, you might want to bring your own....sheep.


I'll remember that Jim.....:ss:r


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, Jim, I'll bring you some fresh-roasted coffee.








Remember that one time... ?
:r


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

That sounds wonderful! I can't wait to herf.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

jbo said:


> November is going to be iffy for me. Got a wedding I'm doing on the 1st and have to take a trip back to Illinois at some point. Also my 81 year old MIL wants me to perform her wedding at some point in there, so if the weather holds, December is looking better for me.


threadjack on---Whereabouts in Illinois?---threadjack off


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Bumping so we don't forget.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Count me in... and Dirty Uncle Fred.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Count me in... and Dirty Uncle Fred.


By all means, make sure Fred knows the dates. However, please make sure he takes a bath this time.


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Set a date hopefully I can work it out. Good times!!:chk


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Is there a definative date yet for this?:ss


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am subscribing to this thread. Jim and Shawn are official "Make sure I know the date because you know I want to come but probably will forget about it for another month by tomorrow" guys.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Any update on dates?


----------



## foomanto (Jun 14, 2008)

is there a date set yet


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

We're looking at Pre-Herfin' Friday, Dec. 12th in Bentonville, AR. and Herfin' Saturday Dec. 13th in Fayetteville, AR. I realize that's a busy time of the year for everyone but hopefully a few people can make it. More info to come...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

CaddoMoney said:


> We're looking at Pre-Herfin' Friday, Dec. 12th in Bentonville, AR. and Herfin' Saturday Dec. 13th in Fayetteville, AR. I realize that's a busy time of the year for everyone but hopefully a few people can make it. More info to come...


MY MAN!!!! :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> We're looking at Pre-Herfin' Friday, Dec. 12th in Bentonville, AR. and Herfin' Saturday Dec. 13th in Fayetteville, AR. I realize that's a busy time of the year for everyone but hopefully a few people can make it. More info to come...


Hmmm...

If I can swing a trade with the Ex I might beable to swing it...MIGHT...like 15-20% right now but it is close to my b-day we will see...

Shawn


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to hear Shawn... that reminds me - time to start a list.

1. CaddoMoney -1000% sure.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Good to hear Shawn... that reminds me - time to start a list.
> 
> 1. CaddoMoney -1000% sure.


Well, if it doesn't snow or ice and if the wife and the Lord are willing, I'll be there. 90% sure.


----------



## foomanto (Jun 14, 2008)

jbo said:


> Well, if it doesn't snow or ice and if the wife and the Lord are willing, I'll be there. 90% sure.


:tpd:but i'm only 80% sure


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I'm almost replied that I'm in, but when I checked the calendar I saw that the 13th is my wedding anniversary, so unless I want it to be my last, I better pass on this one. Hope to herf with you guys in the spring!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm almost replied that I'm in, but when I checked the calendar I saw that the 13th is my wedding anniversary, so unless I want it to be my last, I better pass on this one. Hope to herf with you guys in the spring!


Bring her!!!!!

:tu


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm almost replied that I'm in, but when I checked the calendar I saw that the 13th is my wedding anniversary, so unless I want it to be my last, I better pass on this one. Hope to herf with you guys in the spring!


Hey...If Shawn can herf on his honeymoon, you can herf on your anniversary! Come on, I mean really.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

jbo said:


> Hey...If Shawn can herf on his honeymoon, you can herf on your anniversary! Come on, I mean really.


Yeah and I am still Paying for it!!

I am probably going to have to bow out. I start a new job on the 17th and don't think I am going to beable to get away in Dec. after just starting...oh that nad Karies buying me a truck so there went my cigar and herf money....LOL

Shawn


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Yeah and I am still Paying for it!!
> 
> I am probably going to have to bow out. I start a new job on the 17th and don't think I am going to beable to get away in Dec. after just starting...oh that nad Karies buying me a truck so there went my cigar and herf money....LOL
> 
> Shawn


Come on over Shawn...I'll write you a note for your boss and I'll even throw in a cigar and do some counseling for you guys while you're here...and Andrew will throw in a bowl or two of pipe tobacco. 

Seriously, you'd be missed.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not out yet..just a lil tougher now. but...it will give me even more of a reason to come out in spring!




Shawn


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I will also have to miss. The 12th is my anniversary.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Bumping to keep it in the front of our memory banks.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i might be tempted to come up there but sutton would have to come or somebody will have to give me the use of a tamper, matches etc. hasn't been a lot of talk about this herf so i do have some reservations about coming.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah I am not gonna beable to make it.



With the new truck and the new job (back to 6 day work weeks) I am gonna be lucky to survuve this holidays as is.



Sorry guys will have to figure on a Spring Herf.





Shawn


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

EnyafanJT said:


> i might be tempted to come up there but sutton would have to come or somebody will have to give me the use of a tamper, matches etc. hasn't been a lot of talk about this herf so i do have some reservations about coming.


WTF?????
You have to come. Who else am I going to steal tobacco from? Sheesh!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

We have other people on other boards that will be here as well as some locals that might show up - it should be a good time. I'm finalizing plans this weekend and will compile a list - anyone not on CS will be listed as Hillbilly Herfer #1, #2, etc. I'm expecting around 10 for the pre-herf and 10-20+ for the herf. We'll have one later on in the spring for those that can't make it but due to the weather, it'll probably be closer to April/May. Hope to see all of you there!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

*Who:*
All Hillbilly Herfers, sheep and other small barnyard animals, and significant others (in that order).

*What:*
A Herf if you don't know what that is you're in the wrong place&#8230; unless you have a purdy mouth. 
(psst&#8230; it's also THE Chad's birthday)

*When & Where:*
_Pre-Herf:_ Friday, December 12th 5:30pm - whenever the sheep go home

River Grille Steakhouse
1003 Mcclain Rd
Bentonville, AR 72712
(479) 271-4141 
http://rivergrillesteakhouse.com/

Google Map

_Herf:_ Saturday, December 13th 11:30am - whenever

On The Mark
2588 N Gregg Ave
Fayetteville, AR 72703
(479) 575-0123

Menu

Google Map

*Our B&M:*
The Tobacco Shop
121 W. Township, Ste. 21
Fayetteville, AR 72703
(479) 444-8311

Google Map

*Questions?*
Post 'em here, PM, call or email.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Since the list is getting confusing let's start a new one - based on what I've seen on other boards/know - we'll have between 6-10ish at the pre-herf, 10-16+ at the herf (plus some locals?)...

List on with PreHerf and Herf...

1. CaddoMoney PH and H - 100%


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

List on with PreHerf and Herf...

1. CaddoMoney PH and H - 100%
2. Kayak_rat PH and H - if the stars align.......45%


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

List on with PreHerf and Herf...

1. CaddoMoney PH and H - 100%
2. Kayak_rat PH and H - if the stars align.......45%
3. jbo - 100% barring snow and ice (Herf...no preherf)


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm going to have to bow out on this one.
Catch you guys next Spring.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> I'm going to have to bow out on this one.
> Catch you guys next Spring.


Good grief...something I said?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Things are just a little crazy right now.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> Things are just a little crazy right now.


Well, my friend, you will definitely be missed. Hope to see you in the spring!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

We're still expecting around 10 or so people for the pre-herf and 10-20+ for the herf - some from other boards, and some locals - that's not counting the sheep. If you're on the fence, come on down - Jim will make sure you have a good time :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking like only preherf for me.....stupid deadlines. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looking like only preherf for me.....stupid deadlines. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


Oh sure...found out I could only come to the herf so it's pre-herf for you! If my mother hadn't told me that I was an outstandingly perfect person, I'd be getting a complex. Seriously, we will miss you. Hopefully your schedule will settle down soon and we can get together. I'll even brag on your pipes...I promise.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> We're still expecting around 10 or so people for the pre-herf and 10-20+ for the herf - some from other boards, and some locals - that's not counting the sheep. If you're on the fence, come on down - Jim will make sure you have a good time :ss


Uhhh...Andrew....I'm a preacher...nobody has a good time!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, Mr. Money.
Any pics yet?


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

To everyone who made the Hillbilly Herf so good...please accept my thanks. It was a GREAT DAY! I loved the cake and hope there are a lot of pictures of Chad and the cake. It's one of the few times I think Chad has ever been speechless. 

Thanks Andrew for putting it together...you did a great job. And thanks to all the BOTL's who made it and for sharing. It was an awesome day. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

It was an excellent time. I was surprised again by everyone's hospitality and generosity.


----------



## exploretheozarks (Dec 14, 2008)

Would like to take this time to introduce myself; My name is Justin, but many of you met me as Fish, the guy from Branson, MO.

Enjoyed my first herf, and thanks to Volum and OldCode for inviting me along. Met some really cool people.

Can't wait till the next herf!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

exploretheozarks said:


> Would like to take this time to introduce myself; My name is Justin, but many of you met me as Fish, the guy from Branson, MO.
> 
> Enjoyed my first herf, and thanks to Volum and OldCode for inviting me along. Met some really cool people.
> 
> Can't wait till the next herf!


Sorry I missed meeting ya Fish. Had to work for the main herf. Be sure and give a shout if you ever make it back down again.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Truly had an awesome time - always great to meet new faces and see the old ones. It went by too fast - can't wait for the next one. Thanks again for an awesome weekend brothers!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

If there's no pics, it didn't happen. 

Let's see the pics, guys!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Truly had an awesome time - always great to meet new faces and see the *old* ones. It went by too fast - can't wait for the next one. Thanks again for an awesome weekend brothers!


Uhhh...just who you accusing of having an OLD FACE?


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

exploretheozarks said:


> Would like to take this time to introduce myself; My name is Justin, but many of you met me as Fish, the guy from Branson, MO.
> 
> Enjoyed my first herf, and thanks to Volum and OldCode for inviting me along. Met some really cool people.
> 
> Can't wait till the next herf!


Fish...it was GREAT meeting you and getting to spend some time with you. I enjoyed sitting and talking cigars with you and the other SW Missouri crew. You guys have a great group of guys up there and I know we always enjoy having you guys visit. I agree with Zack, if you ever get down this way, make sure you let us know! Thanks for coming and ya'll come back!


----------

